# where is the hydraulic filter? Farm Pro2425



## fivestring

I can't figure out where the hydraulic filter is located. 2425 with FEL.


----------



## kitz

You sure it has one. Or does it just have a screen


----------



## Ranch Hand

If you have a Hyd filter it will be a spin on located at the starter.

If you have a Strainer it is under the seat in top of the 3 point lift box.

The Jinma 254LE is a lot like your tractor.

Click here>> Jinma Dealer, Wood Chipper , Compact Jinma Tractors


Ronald


----------



## fivestring

No spin-on so I guess it's under the seat. Is this strainer something that needs replaced occasionally?

Thanks for the help. I received no paperwork/manuals with this tractor.


----------



## Ranch Hand

fivestring said:


> #1; No spin-on so I guess it's under the seat. Is this strainer something that needs replaced occasionally?
> 
> #2; I received no paperwork/manuals with this tractor.





#1; I know this will sound like a sales pitch but, the factory strainer is a lot to be desired...... poor quality/can come apart. If it is still in one piece you may be able to wash/clean it ??. I have made up a Aftermarket Hydraulic Strainer UpGrade replacement . It is a quality stainless steel strainer. Will last a life time...... meaning it want come apart when cleaning and does a better job straining the hyd oil. I recommend cleaning/inspecting every 75-100 hours.

#2; The factory manuals do not have any real technical info in them. The parts book may be able to help you some??

Ronald


----------



## JMK

Farm Pro 2425
Hey Guys, Im new to the site and I am having a hard time trying to determin what fluid type goes in the lift box under the seat. As far as the strainer/filter mine has the drop in type that you find in the fuel tank fill!


----------



## Trapperpentz

Ranch Hand said:


> #1; I know this will sound like a sales pitch but, the factory strainer is a lot to be desired...... poor quality/can come apart. If it is still in one piece you may be able to wash/clean it ??. I have made up a Aftermarket Hydraulic Strainer UpGrade replacement . It is a quality stainless steel strainer. Will last a life time...... meaning it want come apart when cleaning and does a better job straining the hyd oil. I recommend cleaning/inspecting every 75-100 hours.
> 
> #2; The factory manuals do not have any real technical info in them. The parts book may be able to help you some??
> 
> Ronald


----------



## Trapperpentz

New member I’m looking for in tank hydraulic screen for farm pro 2420 If you still make them


----------

